

Ask HN: How are Google's "Chrome webapps" different from IE-specific websites? - _ques


======
hasenj
Chrome uses webkit, which is open source and is used by safari and iphones,
and androids too I believe.

Webkit is opensource and is rapidly evolving; it's basically pushing the edge
of what the web can do.

Totally different from IE. A closed, old, non-standard browser only used by
people not savvy enough to know what a browser is, and most importantly, it's
holding the web back.

------
awt
I believe chrome is fairly standards-compliant, which IE is not. So your app
will be more portable.

------
zzo38
I don't like "webapps" in general. I prefer command-line programs

